# 3rd May 09 - Babies Born :)



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

My mis marked black tan satin gave birth yesterday i found 2 babies in the nest and nothing else.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

what else were you expecting to find :shock:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

sarahc said:


> what else were you expecting to find :shock:


 :lol: A pot of gold perhaps?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

expecting to find more than 2 babies lol


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

do you think she ate them?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if she was very big before she gave birth,then yes.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

She wernt very big, i didnt even think she was pregnant.

Owel at least shes left two.

Ill get pictures tonight when i get my cam back from my sister.

edit: just checked to see if they were both still there and they are indeed  pretty big aswel also noticed that the nanny is feed them too so plenty of milk to go around lol


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

that's good 2 great big chunky babies


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She might only have had two. I've had a litter of one before


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congrats!!
Boys/girls?


----------

